# I'm TOTALLY FREAKED OUT RIGHT NOW!! Help!



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

couple of weeks ago i was at walmart.....the next morning i get an email from a guy who told me he saw there and was watching me from the mens dept....he went on to say how attractive he thought I was & how he was too shy to talk to me BLAH BLAH BLAH it wouldn't of bothered me but he had sent 6 emails, from 3 different email addresses 2 each address. He didn't copy & paste them either you could tell each email was typed out each time. It creeped me out at the time but after a day or two I didn't think anymore about it.
Today I get another email from him telling me how he sees me around town and follows me and how much he wants to talk to me but hes too scared. 

Ok this is way creeping me out! 
Whats even more f**ked up is I can't do anything about it, I talked to a friend of mine whose a county officer here and he said until he croses the line theres nothing I can do WTF!! 
WHAT FREAKING LINE DOES HE HAVE TO CROSS!
Isn't this aganist the law!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

I would write back in a VERY NICE way (because if he is "off" a bit you don't want to trigger anything) and say that while you appreciate the compliments, he's making you uncomfortable, and you're sure if he was in your shoes he'd understand, etc. 

Try to humanize yourself a bit more to him, but not be encouraging or make him feel as though you're sharing personal parts of you, and see if you can get him to back off. 

Keep all of your conversations with him saved and printed out so you have a record of what's happening in case it gets more intense. Chances are he's just a shy guy who's doing the only think he can think of to talk to you, he just doesn't realize how highly scary it can be for a girl to get messages like that. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 17, 2006)

You have to tell him to stop. Once he continues after being told to stop it's harrasment.


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunately no, it's not against the law. The anti-stalker laws in this country are for shit. All I can advise you to do is keep a record of all the contact from this dude and try to contact his isp to see if there is anything they can do from their end. There used to be a company called cyber angels that helped with this sort of thing, but I don't know if they're still around or not. Stalkers are a scary business. I hope you can get this resolved. Stay safe! *hugs*


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I would write back in a VERY NICE way (because if he is "off" a bit you don't want to trigger anything) and say that while you appreciate the compliments, he's making you uncomfortable, and you're sure if he was in your shoes he'd understand, etc.
> 
> Try to humanize yourself a bit more to him, but not be encouraging or make him feel as though you're sharing personal parts of you, and see if you can get him to back off.
> 
> ...


I did that when he sent the first emails, I tried to be as nice as I could and I really felt like I got my point acroos but I guess I didn't. I don't know what to do.................After talking to my friend I realize theres not much I can do until he actually does something to me. That is what is scaring the hell out of me, and the fact he follows me around town, I don't wanna leave my house now.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

herin said:


> Unfortunately no, it's not against the law. The anti-stalker laws in this country are for shit. All I can advise you to do is keep a record of all the contact from this dude and try to contact his isp to see if there is anything they can do from their end. There used to be a company called cyber angels that helped with this sort of thing, but I don't know if they're still around or not. Stalkers are a scary business. I hope you can get this resolved. Stay safe! *hugs*



I've kept them all and the stalker laws are for shit from what my friend says. He gonna start taking a drives down my street when he works but he can't be here all the time. I never thought this would happen to me and now that it has I'm terrified


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> You have to tell him to stop. Once he continues after being told to stop it's harrasment.


its just not that simple


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

I know sweetie. I wish there was something I could do to help. Just know that you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

He's obviously one of those guys who's clueless about women. He's got zero confidence. Because he sees a beautiful woman as something he'll never have, he places an incredibly high value on beautiful women -- meaning that he's terrified of doing anything that would scare a beautiful woman away or lessen his chances.

He doesn't realise his behaviour makes a woman uncomfortable (weak masculine energy tenses women) -- he's only trying to as nice and considerate as he can be, like his mom taught him to be. Sadly, he knows no other way of dealing with women, so he only tries to be nicer when his tactics fail, leading to his current behaviour.

What can you do? That I don't know. The ultimate solution is for him to realise that beautiful women are everywhere, then he'll stop placing them upon pedestals, but trying to convince a guy who's had no luck with women of that is near impossible.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I did that when he sent the first emails, I tried to be as nice as I could and I really felt like I got my point acroos but I guess I didn't. I don't know what to do.................After talking to my friend I realize theres not much I can do until he actually does something to me. That is what is scaring the hell out of me, and the fact he follows me around town, I don't wanna leave my house now.



It might be best to bring it to a head sooner rather than later: meet with him somewhere safe with friends around. Nothing you can do will make him go away until you turn into a total bitch towards him, sadly. You have to crash this image of perfection he has of you, and keep in mind that he's blind to your flaws in his infatuated state.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 17, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> its just not that simple



Well, it is on paper *pout* Florida Statute 817.568-1.c says that harassment is anything done for no practical purpose other'n to piss you off. If you tell a reasonable person that you don't want their attention and they continue it then they're doing it to piss you off yada yada yada class one misdemeanor..blah blah blah prison term not to exceed one year. Sorry I wasn't any help.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 17, 2006)

How on earth did he get your email address????

I'd tell him, calmly and firmly, that you have no interest in him and that he must stop contacting you. And then just take note of his emails, but don't respond. There is a fabulous book by Gavin DeBecker, called "The Gift of Fear" which is about stalking and how we can be empowered if it happens to us. I haven't read the whole book, but the upshot is that you must NOT give him any feedback (positive or negative) for contacting you. Any time you respond, you delay his leaving you alone that much longer. Involve the police if you can, or whatever else you need to do, but do NOT contact him directly, other than one time to tell him to leave you alone. But only once. Believe me, he'll see any response from you -- positive or negative -- as encouragement and you'll never get rid of him.

It's very scary, and I'm worried for you. Please be careful, and involve whatever authorities you can.


----------



## Mini (Apr 17, 2006)

CCW permits are, from my understanding, pretty easy to get in Florida. Something to consider, anyway.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2006)

This is what *I* would do.

I would get six of the biggest guys I know to come with me to meet the guy. But do not let him know you are bringing them. Scare him to death and then buy 3 bats. One by the front door - one by the back door - one by your bed.

Don't take no shit honey - if you live in fear he wins.

Can you buy a big dog?? I'd do that too.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!!!!! what the hell is wrong with this guy? Ok this what I would do buy a ''Stun Gun'' and some ''Mace'' they my not stop the guy but they will give you a chance to run and get some help. And for the home an ''Alarm''(Brinks is good) but what you really need to do is keep your eye's open and try not to go any where alone(if you don't have to). This guy sounds like a real creep all pray for you(I just wish I could do more )...later


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, if it were me, I'd get a gun. Sorry.


----------



## Stealth (Apr 17, 2006)

Woah. You do seem to attract a few of these types eh? 

*sigh* I seem to have a similar habbit of finding girls who want me to help them in some way, I never know how to tell them I'm not interested, So, I leave my other half to it. She's not so nice about it though.

I wish you luck in fending off the poor fecker.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, if it were me, I'd get a gun. Sorry.



Nothing to be sorry about - that's my other plan,


----------



## shy guy (Apr 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Nothing to be sorry about - that's my other plan,


Well if you talking about guns...''Shot gun'' for the home(two blasts to the chest should do it) and for going around town a 44Magnum(the size alone would scare the hell out of him)...later


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, if it were me, I'd get a gun. Sorry.



Actually I've been considering that all night, my dad has been telling me for years to get a gun. I never really felt the need to have one till now, I wish I had listened to him the first time he told me.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

shy guy said:


> and for going around town a 44Magnum(the size alone would scare the hell out of him)



And explaining the concealed weapon to an officer if they ask?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 17, 2006)

Im so sorry this is happening to you, Dream. I had a similar experience once, and found nothing short of involvement of the law would scare him off. There's still a "call the police if you see this guy" order at my doorman's desk.

Unfortunately, if your guy is indeed delusional, every single contact you have with him is being used as fuel for his obsession. You can be mean. It'll work for him. You can be very nice. It'll work for him. 

Personal security experts will tell you to cease all contact with him. Have someone else do it, preferably your boyfriend or husband, if not a law enforcement officer. Can your friend the County Officer do anything unofficially? You may not realize it, but you could be stoking his fire by responding to him.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Donna (Apr 17, 2006)

A personal security device is a little easier to carry, control, far more cost effective than a CW permit, gun and ammo and much more legal. Click HERE to see the different options. Added benefit, they are not lethal.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

BB said it but:
if you respond to his craziness, he won't see your rationality, your definitiveness, your disinterest, he'll simply think: oh! it only takes 6 email messages to get her to talk to me! And then he'll email you 6 more times. That's how it reads in his head. You've told him you're not interested. That's all you can do. You won't control his behavior by yourself, so give up that tack, and don't give him fodder. Hopefully, it'll die out over time.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 17, 2006)

Ack...

Babe, I'm so sorry to hear this is hapening to you. I really dont feel qualified to give any advice and I cant comment on the legalities as I'm in the UK. 

Reading the responses though I'd have to say that Miss Vickie's and Jes's advice of giving him NO responses at all is the one that makes most sense to me from a psychological stand-point. He wants your attention and anything you do, whether positive or negative, will feed an obsession. 

I dont know what else to say other than you're in my thoughts... Hang in there babe!

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2006)

I do not know how it would work with emails, but back in the days before email, my sister had a similar situation with phone calls. I had a friend who was the dispatcher at the police department. With the dispatcher's knowledge, one night I forwarded my sisters calls to the dispatcher's number at the station. The jerk tried calling 3 times...each time he got "________ police department"....sis never heard from him again.

BTW...if you are printing off emails for evidence, be sure to display and print the routing info. Many if not most email clients hide that info by default, but it will be important to have it captured.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 17, 2006)

Get a voodoo doll.  

Sorry, trying to put humor on a totally un-humourous thing.

I have no idea what to say. Except; be safe.:doh:


----------



## Mini (Apr 17, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Well if you talking about guns...''Shot gun'' for the home(two blasts to the chest should do it) and for going around town a 44Magnum(the size alone would scare the hell out of him)...later



Weapons aren't talismans and shouldn't be treated as such. And .44s aren't the top of the heap anymore, nor are they practical for concealed carry.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Weapons aren't talismans and shouldn't be treated as such. And .44s aren't the top of the heap anymore, nor are they practical for concealed carry.



A carry permit isn't hard to get here and it's only like $200. And no, weapons are not talismans, but after having an ex-boyfriend who stalked me, I can tell you men are more likely to back down if you threaten to blow their brains out, and you mean it. Hell, a little Derringer would work fine. Most people don't care for being shot by anything.


----------



## Mini (Apr 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A carry permit isn't hard to get here and it's only like $200. And no, weapons are not talismans, but after having an ex-boyfriend who stalked me, I can tell you men are more likely to back down if you threaten to blow their brains out, and you mean it. Hell, a little Derringer would work fine. Most people don't care for being shot by anything.



Can't say I much care to get shot, granted. However, it'd be pretty silly to assume that rationality is this dude's strong suit, and I, for one, wouldn't want to have to tell St. Pete, "Well, I thought just SHOWING him the gun would be good enough."

Prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi and I am so sorry you are going through this...but I speak from experience (I still have to renew my restraining order EVERY YEAR and have for 4 years now)

Please, Please, Please Don't just get a gun...go to a knowledgable shop that has training classes specifically designed for women. You want the following:

Basic Firearms training for women
Tactical Training for women
Concealed Carry Training

They will discuss with you your body type (it matters) as to what kind of gun will work best for you. As a rule, women do better with revolvers as opposed to automatics.

Second file a police report....I don't care what your officer friend say's...file a report. Sure nothing will be done about it; but it's called a paper trail.


Third BLOCK HIS EMAIL address either by calling his ISP or using your action rule guide in outlook. Since he is using multiple email addresses I would actually say change your email address and only give it out to a few friends and absolutely do not put it out on the internet. I would then set up a "dummy" hotmail address for use in signing up for online services etc...this will help to narrow down the way he is locating your address.

Fourth; could this be a sick joke someone that knows you is playing on you? As hard as it is, the question needs to be asked. They know where you have been and you never noticed anyone?

Fifth; prior to getting a firearm, get yourself some pepper spray; again go to a gun shop for this.

I not only have a firearm, I've been through 12 classes in tactical training for women (they use real life scenarios) I also have gone through classes on how to protect myself, watching for signs, what to do (other than scream, run etc...)

If you want more info, please PM me...I messed around to long and didn't take it seriously and it almost cost me my life. If you are scared for your life THAT IS ENOUGH to have a restraining order granted. You will have supenao the ISP to get his "real" info though; that will cost money.

Let me know...big hugs and well really, really big hugs!


----------



## Zackariah (Apr 17, 2006)

One note about getting a gun ... If you are going to get a gun, take a safety course, and take it to a gun range a few times. It might also be a good idea to try firing a few different types of pistol before picking the one you want. A .44 Magnum may be scary looking and pack a hell of a punch, but it can also be more innaccurate and much harder to fire than a smaller pistol, like say a Beretta. 

Stalkers are scary, and dangerous, just keep in mind that if you don't know what you're doing with a gun, it could be deadly itself. Of course this is probably all obvious to you to begin with, but I'd rather err on the side of looking like a jerk than not say anything.

Best of luck to you, and I'm sure that we'll all try to help however we can.

#edit: Sorry for the slightly redundant post there, looks like RedHead and I were thinking along the same lines... anyway, sounds like she knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 17, 2006)

With regards to how the individual got your e-mail address: Is it possible that he got it from your website or from Dimensions? 

I have no experience with these situations and I can only say follow the great suggestions given so far, and I hope things work out for you.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Apr 17, 2006)

Obviously this guy is a sweet guy to send you a email because he was too shy, but what I'd like to know is how did he get your email address ? But that is creepy to send someone 6 emails from 3 different emails yes he is a bit off the beamer there! You need to file complaint against him and please email him back and tell him that you want him to stop sending you emails But that is harassment when someone sends you emails constantly you can notify aol and they can terminate his account and he won't be able to send them to you anymore.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> you can notify aol and they can terminate his account and he won't be able to send them to you anymore.



AOL isn't the only e-mail system, you know.


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's the website I was talking about. . .http://www.cyberangels.org/


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Why not open an adult on line site? Have a fan club and give your email address and private phone number to members.


----------



## Lynne Murray (Apr 17, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER, I am sorry you are going through this and I agree with others who recommend Gavin De Becker's THE GIFT OF FEAR--I have bought more than one copy as a gift for friends. I should say that I've had one minor experience with a stalker and I can testify that "being nice, being reasonable and being polite" are not as effective as simply cutting off all communication. 

On p. 151-2 De Becker gives the following advice to a businessman who is getting several calls a day from a scary, crazy guy who wants a job--in the worst way--and has turned it into an irate stalking situation. 

De Becker says to the businessman,who has already been to the police twice: "With each contact, you buy another six weeks." I explained that the same concepts apply with romantic pursuers who won't let go, ex-boyfriends who don't let go, fired employees who don't let go, and all the other incarnations of dont-let-go.
...
He suggests changing the way the pursuer's conduct affects us... For the businessman he suggested getting a new voicemail extension. 

[De Becker's office] would check the voicemail on the old number and forward the messages, except those from [the stalker]. We would review, evaluate and keep each message left by [the stalker].... "Between wehre we are now and his becoming violent, there would be several detectable warning signs. If there is anything that gives us the slightest reason to believe he might escalate beyond phone calls, we will contact you immediately."

The good thing about De Becker's book is he has dealt with security for movie stars and politicians who have major league stalkers and he knows how to assess threats realistically. Knowlege is power.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0440508835/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I agree with those who suggest getting a new email address and not answering anything from this guy at the old email address.

Take care, and good luck in getting this person out of your life,

Lynne


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Why not open an adult on line site? Have a fan club and give your email address and private phone number to members.



Are you seriously implying that she in some way deserves this?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Why not open an adult on line site? Have a fan club and give your email address and private phone number to members.



And the woman with the skimpy shorts is just asking to be raped, right?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

herin said:


> Are you seriously implying that she in some way deserves this?



I won't quote the person you're replying to (it's against my religion), but I will add this to what he said:  

I'm really sorry this is happening to you, Dream. It does show how vulnerable we all are, and perhaps even moreso those who have a web presence and "fans." I really, really hope this person goes away and you regain a feeling of safety again.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your advice and help  I really appreciate it 
I picked out the cutest pink 22  and my dad is gonna take me to get lessons 
Still a little scared but I must admit knowing I have a gun close by makes me feel somewhat safe again. 

Check it out! my dad was moaning and groaning cause I wanted the pink one but I couldn't resist!
Isn't it just too cute though  

View attachment show_productpic.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 17, 2006)

i am so sorry to hear about this guy......hope he just drops off from contacting you. But I have to say....that gun is adorable. That is something I never thought I would say. I didn't have a clue you could get a gun in pink.
You shall have to tell us how your classes go with it.
STAY SAFE
Stacey


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and help  I really appreciate it
> I picked out the cutest pink 22  and my dad is gonna take me to get lessons
> Still a little scared but I must admit knowing I have a gun close by makes me feel somewhat safe again.
> 
> ...



That is undoubtedly the cutest, least intimidating gun I've ever seen.

I want to hug it and squeeze it and love it and cuddle it and call him George!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Why not open an adult on line site? Have a fan club and give your email address and private phone number to members.



Your ignorance is just incredible.......... What I do for a living has NOTHING to do with it. This happens to women everyday all over the world and believe me they don't all have paysites. For you to even insinuate I asked for this or my site is why it happened just proves how truly clueless you are.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> That is undoubtedly the cutest, least intimidating gun I've ever seen.
> 
> I want to hug it and squeeze it and love it and cuddle it and call him George!



"I want to hug it and squeeze it and love it and cuddle it and call him George!"

OMG you are like the first person I've known to say that LOL besides me, thats my favorite bugs bunny episode!!!


----------



## vlrga (Apr 17, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and help  I really appreciate it
> I picked out the cutest pink 22  and my dad is gonna take me to get lessons
> Still a little scared but I must admit knowing I have a gun close by makes me feel somewhat safe again.
> 
> ...



You are TOTALLY going to have to wear some FABULOUS pink clothes with it to match! 

Seriously, I hope you do well in learning how to use it, and hopefully this situation will clear up without too many problems.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> "I want to hug it and squeeze it and love it and cuddle it and call him George!"
> 
> OMG you are like the first person I've known to say that LOL besides me, thats my favorite bugs bunny episode!!!



WOW!

I'm like the only one of my friends who knows what that's from.


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Look BBWDREAMLOVER, you are not some innocent young women but an adult who has an adult site that is open to the public who can pay to see what you are offering. If you expose yourself there and someone recognizes you in real life then that is one of the unfortunate things that can happen to those who do have adult websites. You boast there how you love men and beefcake. The point is you have to realize that guys in your community might go on line and have a look for sites such as yours. If he has found that then he probably is reading your words, here, too. Isn't that a comforting thought? You have your reasons for your site and that is your business. No one deserves to be harassed or targetted but having adult sites like you do is hardly doing a safe activity.


----------



## ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> WOW!
> 
> I'm like the only one of my friends who knows what that's from.




I think it's a nod to _Of Mice and Men_ by Steinbeck.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted by BBWDREAMLOVER
> "I want to hug it and squeeze it and love it and cuddle it and call him George!"
> 
> OMG you are like the first person I've known to say that LOL besides me, thats my favorite bugs bunny episode!!!






Blackjack said:


> WOW!
> 
> I'm like the only one of my friends who knows what that's from.



But you both, of course, know it's from _Of Mice and Men_ really, right?


----------



## ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> But you both, of course, know it's from _Of Mice and Men_ really, right?




Ha ha, beatcha!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> But you both, of course, know it's from _Of Mice and Men_ really, right?



Tell me about the rabbits again!

Yes, I knew, and yes, I love the book.


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, I was going to showcase my brains by saying Steinbeck, but it looks like you two already beat me to the punch.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

It's funny, where I'm from, people wouldn't even think of a gun for that -- "It's a gun!!" they'd think. It's an interesting difference between Americans and Canadians.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> Ha ha, beatcha!



LOL


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look BBWDREAMLOVER, you are not some innocent young women but an adult who has an adult site that is open to the public who can pay to see what you are offering. If you expose yourself there and someone recognizes you in real life then that is one of the unfortunate things that can happen to those who do have adult websites. You boast there how you love men and beefcake. The point is you have to realize that guys in your community might go on line and have a look for sites such as yours. If he has found that then he probably is reading your words, here, too. Isn't that a comforting thought? You have your reasons for your site and that is your business. No one deserves to be harassed or targetted but having adult sites like you do is hardly doing a safe activity.



That's akin to the "Hey, she was askin' for it!" excuse rapists give. It's unacceptable, regardless of the exposure her occupation gives her.


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Goodness me, what kind of logic is that? She wasn't asking for anything except money. If one of my daughters had a website like that I would work another job so that she would never have to do anything like that. If you are going to have an adult website then be prepared to meet all sorts of individuals who you really wouldn't want to associate with. If someone recognizes you in real life then you could have a fan or a problem. It just seems a bit incongruous that a woman can be tough enough to have an adult website but seem vulnerable when it comes to dealing with people in real life. I mean, who would buy a gun to solve a problem?


----------



## RedHead (Apr 17, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and help  I really appreciate it
> I picked out the cutest pink 22  and my dad is gonna take me to get lessons
> Still a little scared but I must admit knowing I have a gun close by makes me feel somewhat safe again.
> 
> ...



Speaking once again from experience...a ..22 calibur does not have any stopping power and has been known to actually bounce off a person. You can get custome grips on just about any gun...so getting pink isn't a problem. But please, please....go to a specialist for the type of gun...a 40 calibur or 357 revolver has the impact that you would need to stop someone if your* life is in danger*...WHICH IS THE ONLY TIME YOU SHOULD EVER PULL YOUR FIREARM.

I am serious, I would be happy to asssist you in anyway to find names/contacts for your search.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade; but I really want you to consider ALL your choices prior to owning a firearm. Because frankly if you cannot pull the trigger than it's useless.


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

America is insane. What on earth are you people talking about encouraging other to get guns!!


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Speaking once again from experience...a ..22 calibur does not have any stopping power and has been known to actually bounce off a person. You can get custome grips on just about any gun...so getting pink isn't a problem. But please, please....go to a specialist for the type of gun...a 40 calibur or 357 revolver has the impact that you would need to stop someone if your* life is in danger*...WHICH IS THE ONLY TIME YOU SHOULD EVER PULL YOUR FIREARM.
> 
> I am serious, I would be happy to asssist you in anyway to find names/contacts for your search.
> 
> I'm not trying to rain on your parade; but I really want you to consider ALL your choices prior to owning a firearm. Because frankly if you cannot pull the trigger than it's useless.



That, and using a firearm on someone is a serious offense that damn well deserves a criminal record.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> America is insane. What on earth are you people talking about encouraging other to get guns!!



You know, I never thought this would happen, but I agree 100% with you.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> That, and using a firearm on someone is a serious offense that damn well deserves a criminal record.



Using your firearm in defense of life or limb is not in my book a criminal act; but we are probably not reading from the same book. Heck we're probably not even in the same library.

But don't misunderstand....I told her she needs to explore all her choices. A gun is NOT always the right choice for someone.

But you can rest assured that if I felt that you were going to kill me I wouldn't hesitate to shoot you (not you, just used as an analogy) 

But I've also had over 10 years of ongoing training with a firearm.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 17, 2006)

i have to say i dont agree with the gun...BBWdreamlover, while everyone is giving opinions, the truest thing that exists is that you need to do what makes YOU comfortable.

buying a gun comes with its own risks, the reason i never bought one (my family owns and believes in guns) is that in reality if i was being robbed, or terrorized, the risk that the person would come in anc use it on me exists, and i honestly was not sure i could shoot a living breathing person, yes, of course we all think we could but sanity does prevail and you give a person that split second and your life is the life at risk...

have you thought about a tazer? i carried one (and still carry one in my car) for years, it made me feel lots safer and the one time i was robbed at (supposed) gunpoint (this isnt the smartest story) i maced the asshole, cause i wasn't going to give him my purse (never said i was the smartest)...but even in this situation, had i of shot him, what if he didnt have a gun? then it is a prison sentence for manslaughter and that sucks too...that is what the cops told me btw when they responded to my call...

that being said...a paper trail will help...documentation is your friend...go to the lodal cops, talk to the desk sergent at your precinct, log the visit, each time he emails you or calls you, you call this person or his alternate...it will make a difference i promise...i had a nutcase following me on the highway, he would expose himself and jerk off while he drove next to you...it took many calls and getting laughed off the phone before i FINALLY got action...but when i did, he had 14 priors including child molestation...so perseverence is the key...

while i agree protection is every persons right and promised by law...i do think a gun is a sketchy choice, please rethink it and look for alternate methods...unless you are going to be like Ms Red from Alaska and get uber trained....

good luck Dianna


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, Dianna, you danced with me and didn't have to use the tazer or mace or whatever you carry in your purse! Good advice that you posted here.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 18, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Using your firearm in defense of life or limb is not in my book a criminal act; but we are probably not reading from the same book. Heck we're probably not even in the same library.



Too true. Safety is taken for granted here in Canada and probably much of the First World, although less so in the big cities of course. I don't know the crime level differences in Canada and the US but the impression I've been given is that it is much worse in the US. Perhaps I'm wrong. 

Nobody I know has ever had need to carry a personal defence weapon/tool. My dad and brother at one point had thick metal sticks on their key chains that were used to hit pressure points I believe (my brother's unscrewed to reveal a hollow inside carrying smaller pointed metal sticks), but they really didn't get them for safety reasons. I think they only had them from karate or whatever martial art they did. The only form of self defense I would ever consider for myself is a martial art, and I have no current reason for that. I am very lucky. 

If I had a gun, I'd sooner shoot myself than another person. So keep guns away from me.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 18, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Too true. Safety is taken for granted here in Canada and probably much of the First World, although less so in the big cities of course. I don't know the crime level differences in Canada and the US but the impression I've been given is that it is much worse in the US. Perhaps I'm wrong.



Canada is generally safe. You might want a gun if you were wandering the inner city streets at night, but it's fairly easy to avoid those locations.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> WOW!
> 
> I'm like the only one of my friends who knows what that's from.



no way ur kidding


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> But you both, of course, know it's from _Of Mice and Men_ really, right?


actually no I didn't ......I just love bugs bunny


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 18, 2006)

Pink guns? Bugs Bunny? This thread has become the most concentrated and hilarious example of insanity I've witnessed here in a long time. And I lived through the Deltra Foxtrot years.

I'm really, REALLY scared.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 18, 2006)

I've really REALLY tried to leave this one but I feel I have to reply. 

I think there is a world of difference between having a Paysite and being stalked. It mystifies me that anyone could get confused between the two. 

That said (grumble, mumble about free speech) I guess Vince is entitled to his opinion. 

But, and this is my real point, BBWDreamlover posted here asking for help. I think it's a pretty poor response that your first instinct was to blame her. Even if you felt she was 100% to blame for all this wouldn't it be far more constructive to address her issues first and save the finger pointing until her safety is assured? If you didn't feel you had anything to offer in response to her post you could have just left it. 

Once again, apologies to everyone, I probably should have just left this one but it left a nasty taste in my mouth and I wanted to mention it. 

And BBWDreamlover, please do whatever it takes to make you safe and BRAVO on your spirited, articulate and remarkably polite response. 

Love Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Pink guns? Bugs Bunny? This thread has become the most concentrated and hilarious example of insanity I've witnessed here in a long time. And I lived through the Deltra Foxtrot years.
> 
> I'm really, REALLY scared.



I think it's all appalling. The whole thread. Firstly, that a serious personal security issue, seemingly of this level, is posted on a discussion board and bandied about; Secondly, that it's posted in the 'lounge', and it probably being read (and enjoyed) by the very suspect in question, and thirdly that it took a handful of posts for people to start suggesting violent retaliations and deadly weapons. A gun was then reportedly purchased, and a pic of it posted for enjoyment (_!!_). A "cute" pink one, no less. This is surreal. 

- My objections here are not personal against BBWDream. No one deserves harrassment. The laws are woefully lacking in this area, but I think there are proactive ways to protect yourself and other resources to be explored before purchasing weapons. Personally, I still don't understand the leap from a man seeing you at a store, and finding your email address. That question has been asked several times, and never addressed. 

- Guns are *not* 'cute'. 

- When you're being harrassed via the internet - it's probably ill-advised to then discuss it... _on the internet_. This is a serious safety issue to be discussed with family and professionals, not a bunch of yeehaws on a website.



> Originally Posted by Vince
> America is insane. What on earth are you people talking about encouraging other to get guns!!



- The fact that this is a single ringing truth in this thread disturbs me more than anything else.


----------



## Vince (Apr 18, 2006)

Just to make a couple of points here. First of all no woman would be comfortable receiving an email like BBWDL did. From the brief reference to content it is not clear that he has any intention to harm her. So he is harassing her and not necessarily stalking her. We have no idea what his intentions are but he repeated that he was too shy to talk to her. I don't want to get into profiling because I am not an expert. When women go to the police the fact THAT they are frightened is sufficient for them to issue restraining orders or whatever the laws provide to protect people against unwanted attention. It is clear that the poster is very upset and scared that some harm might come to her. It seems sensible to her, in her emotional state, to get some protection. 

Until we know who this person is and how he got her private contact details we have no idea what this is all about. I doubt that posting this in a public forum is at all dealing with this problem in a sensible way. Samantha is right about that. Maybe that guy works in that store and has access to her personal details. If by chance he found her on Dimensions or her paysite then he could well be reading what is going on. I don't want to be a party to any of this any more so I am leaving this thread alone. I have not said that anyone invited this trouble or deserves it. Goodness me it is worrying what some interpret from the words of others. I merely stated that posting any personal information on line might give others the ability to contact us. For women it is always a concern. If a woman has an adult site and offers contact details then it would be an easy matter to communicate with her. Not knowing any other details it just seems likely that this person saw her on her website and recognized her in the store. Maybe someone else did and alerted the fellow who contacted her. We could speculate forever and be totally wrong. This is not an issue that amateurs should be messing with on line. It is completely out of the scope of this forum.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 18, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> couple of weeks ago i was at walmart.....the next morning i get an email from a guy who told me he saw there and was watching me from the mens dept....he went on to say how attractive he thought I was & how he was too shy to talk to me BLAH BLAH BLAH it wouldn't of bothered me but he had sent 6 emails, from 3 different email addresses 2 each address. He didn't copy & paste them either you could tell each email was typed out each time. It creeped me out at the time but after a day or two I didn't think anymore about it.
> Today I get another email from him telling me how he sees me around town and follows me and how much he wants to talk to me but hes too scared.
> 
> Ok this is way creeping me out!
> ...



Others have asked it, I'd also like to know how he made the leap from seeing you in Wal-Mart to emailing you. If it were me that this happened to, I'd have found out right off the bat where he got my email address from. 

I don't think that Vince was implying this is your fault; however, I think that he's right in suggesting that when you run a paysite using your own image, these are unfortunate risks that you take. I visited your site; it does say that members get access to your private phone number, diary, biography, secrets & fantasies, video clips, etc. In other words, stalker fantasy land  This is in no way blaming you for the inappropriate behavior of someone else. Just saying that *your* behavior is putting you at risk. I think it is altogether possible that the person you are talking about is reading all about himself. 

And finally, I'm also appalled by the direction that this thread took -- from discussion of creepy (but so far harmless) behavior to encouragement to buy a gun, and right on down to pictures of the "cute" gun in question. It makes the whole issue seem like a game.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 18, 2006)

Unfortunately, a taser don't stop people 100% of the time. A shot to the brain seems to work a bit better. But do get proper training. I carry mace, as a woman who works thirds, sometimes as the only management in the store!


----------



## Jane (Apr 18, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and help  I really appreciate it
> I picked out the cutest pink 22  and my dad is gonna take me to get lessons
> Still a little scared but I must admit knowing I have a gun close by makes me feel somewhat safe again.
> 
> ...


I have not finished reading this entire thread but I will say this, and take it to heart. I was raised around guns.

1) NEVER NEVER NEVER pull a gun unless you intend to use it.
2) If you use it, you shoot to kill.
3) The purpose of a handgun is to kill another human being. Remember that, be prepared for it, or find another weapon.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I've really REALLY tried to leave this one but I feel I have to reply.
> 
> I think there is a world of difference between having a Paysite and being stalked. It mystifies me that anyone could get confused between the two.
> 
> ...





Ty

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Tracey }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think it's all appalling. The whole thread. Firstly, that a serious personal security issue, seemingly of this level, is posted on a discussion board and bandied about; Secondly, that it's posted in the 'lounge', and it probably being read (and enjoyed) by the very suspect in question, and thirdly that it took a handful of posts for people to start suggesting violent retaliations and deadly weapons. A gun was then reportedly purchased, and a pic of it posted for enjoyment (_!!_). A "cute" pink one, no less. This is surreal.
> 
> - My objections here are not personal against BBWDream. No one deserves harrassment. The laws are woefully lacking in this area, but I think there are proactive ways to protect yourself and other resources to be explored before purchasing weapons. Personally, I still don't understand the leap from a man seeing you at a store, and finding your email address. That question has been asked several times, and never addressed.
> 
> ...



yeehaws? gee forgive me if I consider some of these "yeeyaws" friends and I have spoken to my family and the authorities..............all I was looking for is comforting words. 
As usual this board isn't the place for that....................
where he got my email address I have no clue, what I do know is it's scary enough to me to fear for my safety and looking for advice & comfort from friends doesn't seem so "surreal" to me.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Others have asked it, I'd also like to know how he made the leap from seeing you in Wal-Mart to emailing you. If it were me that this happened to, I'd have found out right off the bat where he got my email address from.
> 
> I don't think that Vince was implying this is your fault; however, I think that he's right in suggesting that when you run a paysite using your own image, these are unfortunate risks that you take. I visited your site; it does say that members get access to your private phone number, diary, biography, secrets & fantasies, video clips, etc. In other words, stalker fantasy land  This is in no way blaming you for the inappropriate behavior of someone else. Just saying that *your* behavior is putting you at risk. I think it is altogether possible that the person you are talking about is reading all about himself.
> 
> And finally, I'm also appalled by the direction that this thread took -- from discussion of creepy (but so far harmless) behavior to encouragement to buy a gun, and right on down to pictures of the "cute" gun in question. It makes the whole issue seem like a game.



where he got my email address I really don't know....................second, I've been considering buying a gun for many years and if you had read the rest of my posts you would of read where I said my dad has been asking me to get one for a long time. This just made my choice easier to make is all so you may see it as a game and I don't really care because obviously you don't know all the facts to come to that conclusion.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Unfortunately, a taser don't stop people 100% of the time. A shot to the brain seems to work a bit better. But do get proper training. I carry mace, as a woman who works thirds, sometimes as the only management in the store!



Don't worry I'm definately getting proper training, I really don't want the gun in my house till I have. Thank god my dad is willing to take me, I think hes excited about it anyway lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 18, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> where he got my email address I really don't know....................second, I've been considering buying a gun for many years and if you had read the rest of my posts you would of read where I said my dad has been asking me to get one for a long time. This just made my choice easier to make is all so you may see it as a game and I don't really care because obviously you don't know all the facts to come to that conclusion.



I read, and comprehended, the rest of your posts just fine.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> I have not finished reading this entire thread but I will say this, and take it to heart. I was raised around guns.
> 
> 1) NEVER NEVER NEVER pull a gun unless you intend to use it.
> 2) If you use it, you shoot to kill.
> 3) The purpose of a handgun is to kill another human being. Remember that, be prepared for it, or find another weapon.




My dad said the exact same thing! 
Don't worry I'm getting all the information and training I need, My dad is helping me alot. He's the one that first suggested I get just a small handgun first till I'm comfortable with something with more power.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

JUST TO CLARIFY THIS NOW !!!!!!!!!


When it says private phone & email those aren't my real private phone & email. ifriends has an automated phone system and my members NEVER actually have access to my real home number. They just call a 1-800 number and enter my id number and the automated system connects us. The email address is also the email address ifriends gives us for members to contact us. 
Having cleared that up are their any other clever ways ya'll think he could of gotten my information because it isn't posted anywhere for just anyone to see.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 18, 2006)

Was it a yahoo mail? If he's a member here he can see your yahoo id in your profile and send it that way.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 18, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Was it a yahoo mail? If he's a member here he can see your yahoo id in your profile and send it that way.



no it wasn't thru yahoo either


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 18, 2006)

BBWDreamlover, the reason it was mentioned that bringing this issue to a public web board might not be the safest thing to do is for one reason only: people who stalk people get off, at least in part, on the attention they get. If this guy isn't just some shy dude who's afraid to talk to you but really some sort of psychopath, then if he has access to the internet and knows about this site, he's enjoying the HELL out of this thread. It's just fueling his fantasies and he could be -- right now -- getting his yaya's from reading all about himself here. Is that what you really want???

We all want you to feel supported -- not blamed. However, we also don't want to inadvertantly make your problem worse by discussing it publicly. Does that make sense??

And AGAIN I recommend "The Gift of Fear" by Gavin De Becker. Best. Book. Ever. on this topic. Guns are great, I suppose, but I'm a real believer that knowledge is power.

And with that, I'm bowing out of this thread. I think I've offered all the advice I can, and am disturbed by some of the twists and turns this thread has taken.

Good luck!


----------



## Mini (Apr 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> America is insane. What on earth are you people talking about encouraging other to get guns!!



'Cause, y'know, only the people who deserve it get attacked. Weapons are the great equalizers, and frankly everyone should have at least a passing knowledge of how to defend him/herself.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 19, 2006)

way to make her feel like a victim twice folks...

Let me give out some personal information. I have been stalked and even attacked physically by men MORE than a few times in my life and ALL of it..every single BIT of it was prior to having a website. 

Just because a person has a website doesn't mean anything. You can't blame her because someone else has a mental deficiency. As someone else mentioned, it's just like saying that a woman deserves to be raped because she went to the beach dressed in a thong bikini...she's inviting the rapist? she's putting herself in a position TO be raped? i dont' think so. There's something wrong with THOSE people. Normal rational sane people can see a woman in a bikini, naked on a website or whatever and NOT stalk/rape/or whatever else sick men do. there is something wrong with THIS guy not her. To even suggest there's something wrong with Rhonda for "putting herself out there" because this guy has it in his mind to stalk her pisses me off to no end. She could have a REGULAR website and it could *still* produce the same result. He could see her website where she's talking about garage sales or whatever, check it all the time, accidentally run across her in the store around town somewhere and viola ya gotta full blown stalker on your hands. Sick men are sick men plain and simple. 

As for the guns...i don't blame her. Of course, here in the south we probably have a different perspective on guns. I had a stalker ramming my front door at 3 in the morning after he'd been telling me he was gonna get me and my mother had to shoot at him..but ya know what? he never came back after that. Damn right i'd get a gun. You have to protect yourself and sometimes that's what it takes. Sure she should be responsible with the gun...i dont' think anyone ever suggested otherwise

Ok...i'm gonna leave this alone for now........

Enough said


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 19, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> couple of weeks ago i was at walmart.....the next morning i get an email from a guy who told me he saw there and was watching me from the mens dept....he went on to say how attractive he thought I was & how he was too shy to talk to me BLAH BLAH BLAH it wouldn't of bothered me but he had sent 6 emails, from 3 different email addresses 2 each address. He didn't copy & paste them either you could tell each email was typed out each time. It creeped me out at the time but after a day or two I didn't think anymore about it.
> Today I get another email from him telling me how he sees me around town and follows me and how much he wants to talk to me but hes too scared.
> 
> Ok this is way creeping me out!
> ...





Dear Rhonda I have missed this discussion so that's why I haven't responded.

I'm sorry you feel this scared. Have he threatend you in those emails?
For me it sounds like a youngster that have seen this beautiful lady but he is to shy too contact a mature women like you Rhonda.

It's easy to get telephonenr and adresses even emailadresses on the net. All you have to know is your name or adress. 
So he might have seen you in your car - licentplate number gives name and adress to the owner. Have he seen you outside your home then he got your adress. Just go to the net and you find how lives there. Check the name on 
another site and he gets your emailadress. It's really simple.
And on some sites if you pay some $$ you can get a lot of information, name of relatives, schools, if you have been charged for anything, if you have had contact with social wellfare, how much you pay in tax, having any bussniss, if you own any property and so on. Big brother see's you.

So I think that you shall not frear so much for the email if he has not threatend you in those emails. But if he have done that it's against the law atleast in Sweden. The same if he keeps on sending you mail when you have told him to stop. Thats harassment and can be charge and investigated by Police, keep all the emails.

What scared the shit out of me in this discussion is how easy people talk about guns and weapons and kill. I remember it from my year in California. I have been around in the world(exept from South America) in many countries, but nowhere I have meet the same atitude towards guns. But I guess that's the "American way" shut first and ask later on if it's possible.

Well sweet Rhonda I hope this will pass on in silence so you won't have any fears from that guy in the future.

A big big hugg from Charlie


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG Girl!! You have a stalker?!?! To hell with being nice....say, "BACK OFF BITCH!!! I am fully armed and _looove_ to collect foreskin!!! Hahahaha!

But on a more serious note...if I was you, I wouldn't leave the house without an escort. Be safe beautiful!

BIG HUgs,
Nicki


----------



## Emma (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok no one has mentioned this. Could it possibly be a prank? Let me clarify; I'm not saying that bbwdreamlover is pulling a prank but maybe it's someone who knows her who's doing this for a laugh and doesn't realise how scared she's getting. 
There's not really many ways a person who was out could see someone and then randomly find their email address. He doesn't know her name, her internet name, and stuff like that. What would he type. "fat girl whatever city she is in"? I don't see how it would work.

Though he could well be a person she already speaks to online, or who is a member of her paysite who has reconised her online. 

Anyway a gun? What happened to a big old kitchin knife under the pillow?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 19, 2006)

Omigoodness!

I'm so sorry this has happened to you.

I can't suggest anything which hasn't been mentioned already:

Keep EVERY single email this creep has sent.

Let the authorities know what's going on.

Let him tactfully know that you're not interested.

Yes, you're entitled to defend yourself but I hope this won't escalate into needing a gun.


You're in my thoughts, dear.

Me? If I'm ever lucky enough to meet someone from here in the "real" world, I would very politely introduce myself, say hi, mention that I was a fan of her postings and leave it at that.

Some pleasant conversation is always nice but only if the other person wants to join in.

Yeah, too many people just don't get it.


Dennis


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 20, 2006)

I haved mulled this one over and would conclude that this incident could be chalked up as being an occupational hazard. My guess is that the odds of being targeted by a stalker of some sort are much higher for attractive women in the public eye (actresses, singers, operators of erotic websites, etc.). No blame should be assigned to the victim of this type of unwanted attention / abuse.

Regarding how to protect yourself from potential harm: I agree with those who frown on the firearm approach. Many more people are killed by their own handguns either through incidents of domestic violence, or when it is siezed by an attacker (like was stated above, if you pull it out and hesitate to use it you make a bad situation worse) than those that successfully use it to ward off an attacker. Mace or stun guns are a better choice. The best approach to self-defense has to be learning hand to hand combat skills i.e. martial arts. Of course this is not for everyone but will prove most effective against an assailant who is not carrying a firearm himself.

Good luck and best wishes


----------



## fatlane (Apr 20, 2006)

Forget concealed carry. Hire some security. Arm them with AK-74s, and be sure to get the excellent "poison bullet" ammo for that firearm. You may have to start growing opium and refining it into heroin to support this operation.

But, hey, if it worked for the Afghan warlords in the 80's, it can work for you today!

(Seriously, don't argue with the guy. NEVER argue with someone who's nutty. Try ranting politically. Keep trying different angles until you find what turns him OFF. If he hates smoking, say you're a 3-pack-a-day girl who'd rather fight than switch. If smoking turns him on, say you're straight edge and won't pollute the pristing pink of your alevoli, to say nothing of your respect for the rest of your lungs. Provide the _anti-thrill_ for this guy and he'll break off on his own. Remember, guys tire easily of women's crap. VERY easily.)


----------



## nattyice (Sep 16, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> My dad said the exact same thing!
> Don't worry I'm getting all the information and training I need, My dad is helping me alot. He's the one that first suggested I get just a small handgun first till I'm comfortable with something with more power.



A .22 or a 9mm is a good gun to start with, to get the feel for but I agree with the other posters, it is not a good caliber for killing power. I would suggest a .40. since it has relatively low kick and will have good penetration into the body. Avoid a bigger caliber since the accuracy will drop dramatically. That being said, it is extremely recommended to get the proper training and to get your CWP. BTW Im willing to go shooting with you whenever you'd like.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

nattyice said:


> A .22 or a 9mm is a good gun to start with, to get the feel for but I agree with the other posters, it is not a good caliber for killing power. I would suggest a .40. since it has relatively low kick and will have good penetration into the body. Avoid a bigger caliber since the accuracy will drop dramatically. That being said, it is extremely recommended to get the proper training and to get your CWP. BTW Im willing to go shooting with you whenever you'd like.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 17, 2006)

You have to first TELL him that you are uncomfortable with the attention. Then if he persists in sending you messages, report him to your ISP. I have found that blocking them doesnt work. They just come back with NEW screennames. Another option is to totally ignore him, sooner or later he may give up.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 21, 2006)

nattyice said:


> A .22 or a 9mm is a good gun to start with, to get the feel for but I agree with the other posters, it is not a good caliber for killing power. I would suggest a .40. since it has relatively low kick and will have good penetration into the body. Avoid a bigger caliber since the accuracy will drop dramatically. That being said, it is extremely recommended to get the proper training and to get your CWP. BTW Im willing to go shooting with you whenever you'd like.


Would LOVE for you to teach me :wubu:


----------



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Would LOVE for you to teach me :wubu:




That can be arranged


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 21, 2006)

the bat idea is bullshit. you'll fully realize that after the guy has ripped it from your hands and beaten you with it. I only say this because I've seen it happen.


----------



## nattyice (Sep 22, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> the bat idea is bullshit. you'll fully realize that after the guy has ripped it from your hands and beaten you with it. I only say this because I've seen it happen.



I couldn't agree more, the best way in my opinion is to carry a gun. Pepper spray and the such will usually just piss off the assailant, but a gun will put him in the ground.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 22, 2006)

A lot of well meaning but misguided types will tell you to get mace or pepper spray or a taser. I would strongly advise against those things as they are too easy to turn against you. A good handgun [try the Kel-Tec .380 PAT or one of the Glock subcompacts or S&W] can be used at a self defense range of 10 or 12 feet and is *harder* to turn on you then something considered non-lethal.

The NRA has lots of good pistol classes if you decide you want to carry. Check out what's available in your area and learn to safely own and operate a handgun.

And how did this guy get your email address?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> This is what *I* would do.
> 
> I would get six of the biggest guys I know to come with me to meet the guy. But do not let him know you are bringing them. Scare him to death and then buy 3 bats. One by the front door - one by the back door - one by your bed.
> 
> ...



Prefeably a Rott and a Pitt. I second this if it hasn't been already.


----------

